# Raleigh Open 2013



## Kian (Apr 9, 2013)

The Raleigh Open 2013 will take place on June 15, 2013 in Raleigh, North Carolina, USA. Check out the Raleigh Open 2013 website for more information and registration.


----------



## speedcubingman (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay!!!! Im going

I need to practice.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 10, 2013)

Expect me ;D


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm going. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrick M (May 23, 2013)

I'm heading up from georgia..probably driving D:
If anyone wants to split cost of gas and hotel, or other things, send me a pm. Its about 150$ of gas or so round trip if I go alone otherwise.


----------



## cc9tough (May 23, 2013)

I just signed up and I'm excited. This is my first competition so I need to start practicing.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking forward to Saturday. I'll be selling and or possibly trading some stuff if anyone's interested
1 White SS 4x4 V3 (terrible stickers) 5$
2 Black 42mm Zhanchis 7$ each
1 White SS 5x5 7$
1 Black SS 5x5 7$
1 White Dino Dodecahedron 20$
PM me if you're interested


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 14, 2013)

It says registration is closed, but i want to participate in everything except for multibld and clock. Can i still participate if i pay at the door?
edit: got an email and can participate in all the events. Thanks!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 15, 2013)

Sadly I couldn't make it because of family stuff. I want to hear how it was!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 16, 2013)

Results are posted:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=RaleighOpen2013

Congrats to Corey for the NAR!


----------

